# Saeco Cannondale CAD3



## Bellsy

Here's my newly aquired Saeco Cannondale.

I've been searching for a CAD3 in my size for ages, and this one came up on eBay a couple of weeks ago complete with a flogged out Shimano RX100 groupset and wheels and some other ghetto parts.
Its also in desperate need of some new paint and decals, and you can clearly see where the previous owner has touched up a bunch of scratches with totally the wrong colour paint.

Still... I'm more than happy to give it some love and restor it back to as new spec and condition.

Here's the frame/fork after I pulled everything off it.








I'm a little confused about the paint scheme on this one. I havent seen the purple dropouts on any other Cannondale, except for some of the Saeco/Timex team bikes. So if anyone can shed some light on the purple dropouts, I'd be very appreciative.

I also picked up a partly NOS, partly mint, Shimano Dura-Ace 7700 9-Speed groupset for it last week for a good price.









And a quick shot of it semi-built with the groupset bolted on and the old RX100/CXP12 wheelset.









And finally a quick shot in very average weather from this morning after I picked up some Spinergy Rev-X's









I'm still waiting on a NOS Dura-Ace 7700 headset, Yellow Selle Italia saddle, Yellow/Red bar tape, and a cable kit.

I'm also trying to track down a decal kit so I can have it repainted and give it some fresh decals.

Stay tuned for more updates over the next week or 2!


----------



## Bellsy

Ok so, I have some questions which I thought I'd keep seperate from the opening post.

Can anyone clarify the purple rear dropouts?
The only other CAD3's I've seen with a purple and red colour combo after trawling through the Cannondale Catalog's and google image search is the Timex/Saeco team bikes such as Giana Roberge's World TT Bike. All others have been completely red with yellow decals, and no purple on the frames anywhere.

Also, the decals on mine are somewhat different to most usual Saeco Replica frames. I havent seen any others with the Time decals on the forks, or the CODA decals on the seat stays. The only one's I've seen with these decals were actual team bikes.
There was also a decal on the non-drive side seatstay of a local bike store in Australia in the same colour yellow as the others.

These facts are leading me to think it may have been a team frame back in the day, and not a replica frame. Can anyone shed some light on this?

Also, I'm going to try and get a decal set made up, so if anyone know's where to source some or all of these decals, I'd be greatly appreciative.

I'm also still looking for a CODA Frontloader 1" quill stem, and a Team Saeco Saddle.


----------



## PowerFiend

I'm not sure how many years they produced the Saeco Cad 3, but the one I bought as a frame-set does not have a braze on derailleur hanger. I don't have it in front of me, but I'm positive the down tube is also larger on my 58cm. I want to say it is a 98 or 99, it was the last year before the 4's. The CAD 3 graphic is definitely different.

Looks like you may have scored an old pre-production race frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bellsy

Thanks for the reply PF!

I hadn't noticed the difference between the front mech mount on this frame and the others before. I just had a quick scan though google iage, and some of my images, and I cant find any other Cad3's with the braze-on mech mount.

I found a decal from a bike shop on the non-driveside chainstay under another decal, so I emailed the shop owner who thought it may have been an R400 resprayed, but again, the only R400's I found with a braze-on was a very early one which had totally different dropouts, so I think that rules out the R400 story.

Anyhow, they bikes almost finished now. Still waiting on a NOS Dura-Ace headset to arrive from Japan, and some of the Cinelli red & yellow batrape fot it.
All I need after that to bring it back to 100% Original is a Thomson post, the correct Selle Italia saddle (running a modern one for comfort) Cinelli Eubios bars and a Coda quill stem.
Once the bike is rideable and reliable, I can source those other parts at my leasure.

Also still trying to track down a decal kit so I can have it repainted soon too.


----------



## tidi

cool bike. not sure if you have checked any reviews on the coda stem but they don't sound too reliable. i have a nos cad3 frame/fork in the box but not a saeco branded model. mine is red fade to yellow in a 56. 
i am riding a nos 2.8 frame as i got the whole bike as nos from a lbs which had it hanging around since the early 90's. the downtube had a mean scratch on it so i had it powdercoated also in a different color than origional. 
im running 8 speed ultegra 600. i have dialled my position pretty good at the moment so this has made for a comfortable ride as opposed to the bone jarring ride others mention.
good luck


----------



## yules

Another cad3 user here - 97, originally the red/ yellow model, last owner painted it blue.

I'll have that frame redone during the off season.
Kit is cxp22 on shimano wheelset/ old tiagra 9 speed (dodgy)/ miche compact crank (nice).
Replaced the seat to WTB shadow V.


----------



## tgywnneparry

*I have the Coda quill stem*

bellsy, while living in Australia I bought this same bike (not with the strange decals and the purple bits). All the components had been changed except the stem. I long since changed the stem, but kept the coda one. Let me know if you want it. now living in Marin co. [email protected]


----------



## Bellsy

Wow! Epic thread dig! 

I sold the old frame along with most of the other older parts when I found a mint CAAD4 frameset in the US. I had it shipped to a mate over there, and he shipped it out to me.

I then tracked down NOS, catalogue listed, saddle, post, bars, stem, tape etc etc.
So apart from the headset which is Cris King, the spec list is 100% as per the catalogue for 1999, but the frame/fork is from 2000.

Very very happy with the build!


----------



## Winters

Sweet looking C'dale .... nice pic.


----------



## cdalemike

Here is my CAD3, which looks identical to your CAD4. 

Mine is clearly not all original, but has CODA 900 cranks which are tough to come by. 

Never have seen that purple combination before. 

Looks like a nice build. Those wheels bring back memories of when they were the $hit.


----------



## sprintbom

Looks great Bellsy!


----------



## Helitech

Nice build! How do u like those rev X's?? I'm watching a set on eBay for my synapse carbon 6, but I'm on the fence about biting the bullet since they can't be true'd...


----------

